# Listen to accents from all over the world



## Perseus (Apr 6, 2006)

Here is a fun site:

http://accent.gmu.edu/browse_atlas.php

Check out the Brooklyn accent, where I am from: http://accent.gmu.edu/searchsaa.php?function=detail&speakerid=121


----------



## Trip (Apr 6, 2006)

That was interesting.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 6, 2006)

Boorkmarked the page  entertaining ... I think I should make a few people submit their samples there.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 6, 2006)

Quite an interesting site.  The UK accents seem, errrrr, not to be particularly strong versions.  Also, I'm surprised the range of northern accents (geordie, scouse, etc.) have been missed out!   I'd love to see people try to understand Glaswegian, though!


----------



## easterhay (May 6, 2006)

I used to work in an international language school in the UK and occasionally took students on trips to Scotland.
You should have seen the looks on their faces when the coach stopped at a service station outside Newcastle and they realised the English they had learned was about as much use as a chocolate teapot.
Howay the lads!


----------



## powermac (May 7, 2006)

That was interesting. I am closely related to the Brooklyn, even though I was born and raised in the Bronx.


----------

